

C++ Concepts in C++14: Constraining templates with predicates - pikma
http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2013/n3580.pdf

======
pikma
The full trip report by Herb Sutter covers other interesting new features:
[http://isocpp.org/blog/2013/04/trip-report-iso-c-
spring-2013...](http://isocpp.org/blog/2013/04/trip-report-iso-c-
spring-2013-meeting)

